# Please suggest books



## MechEngineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

Please suggest books for PE exam. For the morning exam, I am planning to study the ME Reference Manual (MERM).

For the afternoon, my depth will be Thermal and Fluid Systems. Is MERM sufficient? Please recommend any specific books I need to study for the afternoon thermal and fluid systems.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Boilermaker80 (Jun 6, 2010)

I passed April 2010 exam. Best reference book is MERM. I highly suggest you take a Machinery Design Handbook and be familiar with it. There were at least 4 questions that I pulled answers from that book that I didn't find in MERM. An example of how the Machinery Design Handbook helped was for weld fillet part drawing symbols. I also suggest you take a set of thermo tables (usually accompany thermo handbook) that have steam and refrigerant properties (both SI and English units). The best practice problems are from the NCEES Mechanical sample problems. I suggest you only bring 4-5 books that you are intimately familiar with. A truck load of books is detrimental because it takes more time to pick and choose where to find the information needed.

Put flags in the books. The PE exam is maximizing score for the time given. Flags reduce time trying to find a piece of information necessary to solve a problem.

Last, but not least....UNITS UNITS UNITS. PE exam will try to trick you regarding units on just about every problem. After each problem review question to insure you have solved for units the problem asks for.


----------



## chaocl (Jun 7, 2010)

MechEngineer said:


> Hi,
> Please suggest books for PE exam. For the morning exam, I am planning to study the ME Reference Manual (MERM).
> 
> For the afternoon, my depth will be Thermal and Fluid Systems. Is MERM sufficient? Please recommend any specific books I need to study for the afternoon thermal and fluid systems.
> ...


If you are taking the T&amp;F that you shall bring the MERM, Ashrae books, NCEES 2001 &amp; 2008, Six minutes solution for all three of them because even the MD or HVAC are not your choice but you can still use for the morning. You can also try the Kaplan's samples. The Lindeburg samples are somehoow harder than the exam (harder question isn't always the best choice) because if on the actual exam change something that you thought you saw this problem before but you stuck there...The personal notes are better than to bring many books. You can have all the tables, graphs, and general equations (you can expend to several problems; but you better do it before the actual test).

Power cycle, heat transfer,and fluid are important for the T&amp;F. In the morning all 3 depths are important and you should also remeber the 3 phase eletronic stuff and economic.

Good Luck.


----------



## heath014 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have all the books I used for sale on Ebay.

The best book I had was the Lindeburg Engineering Unit Conversions. It saved me alot of time becuase it has direct conversions.

I also thought the 2001 and 2008 Sample Exams were very helpful. Much more than the Sample Problems in Merm.

You also need steam/gas tables. I used Keenan/ Keyes and Keenan and Kaye books. They had all the information I needed.

I took HVAC, so I'm not sure what else you would need. I'm not sure if the ASHRAE books would be helpful or not.

I would maybe use your college thermo book and fluids book.


----------



## pike482 (Jun 7, 2010)

chaocl said:


> MechEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



I would also bring the Cameron Hydraulic book. Even though a lot of the information is in the MERM, it is a lot smaller and easier to find stuff quickly.


----------



## Slemory (Jun 8, 2010)

I second Cameron. For the April exam (T/F depth), I primarily used the MERM and I think I used Cameron Hydraulic Data once or twice. I also referenced the 08 NCEES practice exam a few times.

But MechEngineer, you were asking about what books to study…prior to the exam?? I used the MERM 12 ed. (+ practice problems), 6 Minute Solutions (Machine Design, HVAC, and T/F), and the 08 NCEES practice test….that was it. I worked just about all the MERM practice problems, all the breadth problems in the Machine Design and HVAC 6 Minute Solutions books, and every problem in the T/F 6 Minute Solutions book. I then worked the 08 NCEES practice test a couple of times. That was enough to help me pass first time.


----------



## MechEngineer (Jun 9, 2010)

Slemory said:


> I second Cameron. For the April exam (T/F depth), I primarily used the MERM and I think I used Cameron Hydraulic Data once or twice. I also referenced the 08 NCEES practice exam a few times.
> But MechEngineer, you were asking about what books to study…prior to the exam?? I used the MERM 12 ed. (+ practice problems), 6 Minute Solutions (Machine Design, HVAC, and T/F), and the 08 NCEES practice test….that was it. I worked just about all the MERM practice problems, all the breadth problems in the Machine Design and HVAC 6 Minute Solutions books, and every problem in the T/F 6 Minute Solutions book. I then worked the 08 NCEES practice test a couple of times. That was enough to help me pass first time.



Thank you all for the advise. I am glad I have the MERM, and Cameron hydraulic books. Thanks again.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 9, 2010)

MechEngineer said:


> Slemory said:
> 
> 
> > I second Cameron. For the April exam (T/F depth), I primarily used the MERM and I think I used Cameron Hydraulic Data once or twice. I also referenced the 08 NCEES practice exam a few times.
> ...


Consider picking up the FE equation book. I took the machine design depth and it came in handy in the morning and again in the afternoon, particularly with some of the problems bleeding over the HVAC and T&amp;F. It may or may not be useful to you, depending on what books you have and how you study, but it was useful to me.


----------



## oluade PE (Jun 9, 2010)

pike482 said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > MechEngineer said:
> ...



Which book i good for combustion?. I do not like the way the topic is treated in MERM.

Any suggestion?.


----------



## MAD80433 (Jun 14, 2010)

Either the Combustion Engineering (CE) book (out of print but available Amazon or equivalent) or the Babcock and Wilcox (B &amp; W) Steam Book. Believe the most recent Steam addition is Version 42. When you purchase Steam you typically get a CD with a .pdf version of the same which is printable. Very convientient for some of the topics and conversion tables which I printed and placed in a binder for the exam.


----------



## txaggie04PE (Jun 14, 2010)

[No message]


----------

